# Black Powder Question for a pro



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a New England Side Kick with a scope. It is a serious pain to get the breech plug out because of the scope so I don't shoot it a lot.

Here is my question;

Loaded with 150 grains of powder/pellets and 245 grain Power Belt bullets it is dead on at 100 yards. How far out would you feel safe shooting a deer? 

Thanks


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Reach*

Can you hit at 150 yards,200 yards ? It will be deadly at 200 if you hit the deer good ! Drop at that range and your ability , tracking and knowing a tracking dog owner in case you need help.there is a list of peaple on here that will help ? Anybody have any helpful suggestions .practice and good luck maxfold


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

maxfold said:


> Can you hit at 150 yards,200 yards ? It will be deadly at 200 if you hit the deer good ! Drop at that range and your ability , tracking and knowing a tracking dog owner in case you need help.there is a list of people on here that will help ? Anybody have any helpful suggestions .practice and good luck maxfold


I've had the gun for about 6 years and hunted with it probably 4 times. Shot it once while hunting and killed a 9 point (75 yards). I will just keep my shots inside 100.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Deadly to 200 for sure, but shoot only as far as you can consistently keep the rounds on a paper plate, whether it's 25 yds or 200 yds.:thumbsup:


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

yep out to 200. I only load mine with 100 grains of powder since I keep most of my shots inside 100 with mine.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Enough energy for kill to 200yds + But since it sounds like your not gonna be spending a lot of time at the range, I would just keep em inside 125. Can't kill em if you can't hit em. Lol!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just checked mine at 200...didn't group worth a crap but I'm still purty confident to that distance. Tweeked it at 100. You sure 150 grains is ok fer that gun? I know mine will shoot it, just not familiar w/ yours??? Also, you may want to try a heavier bullet, I'm shooting 270 but may try a bit bigger (worried about bullet tumble on lighter bullet to heavy powder...


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

If you guys are going to shoot longer ranges you need heavier bullet for in-lines. You will get better performance and with the right bullet a lot more accurate. If you find the bullet you are using opens up change brands or heavier. In-lines are some of the few weapons that require a seek and find proper bullet. Does get expensive at times till you find the right one. It helps to have friends with inlines so you can try a few of theres without buying an entire pack. All barrels are not the same inside. Different dia. They are not as regulated as regular firearms. What works in one might not work in same brand but different barrel. Hornady has great bullets but most work best in omega barrels. Sometimes it is the end of the barrel. Poor crown or no crown. Rubbing compound and abravise pad will cure this. Good hunting.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

what caliber is this?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/nef_sidekick.htm
judging by that its .50 cal, so lets talk external ballistics, im going to use my 45-70 for an example because its close and performs similar to the modern inline muzzleloaders, these types of firearm were built in a unique time when the industry was transitioning from muzzleloading tech to cartridge cases, the concept keeps low pressures internally and low (ish) muzzle velocity with a huge projectile, this results in a shot that resembles a howitzer more than a shoulder arm, this is why you see tang sights on buffalo (and plains rifle muzzleloaders) rifles like in quigly down under. so, definitely need to up your bullet weight and get the chronograph out, dont be melting your sabbots if using them or burning your patches, my 45-70 shoots factory ammo from hornaday with smokeless at 2800fps with a 325 grain bullet and is same hole accurate out past 200yds, with black powder in the case that a mentor loaded for us to hunt with (he was using a similar sharps in 45-70 i have my rolling block) both rifles are 2in. groups at 550yds with a 425 grain bullet and 64.8 grains of fff powder and a hemp wad, muzzle velocity was 1250 fps if i remember correctly, this can usually be duplicated (velocity and bullet weight) in an inline muzzleloader, the scope is likely to hinder you because the bullet drop gets kinda crazy past 300 yards but thats what tang sights and shooter skill are for, jim (my mentor) has killed tons of deer in nw oklahoma at over 700 yards with his sharps and a range finder, bench work is where you get good field work is where you get food


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Jason said:


> I just checked mine at 200...didn't group worth a crap but I'm still purty confident to that distance. Tweeked it at 100. You sure 150 grains is ok fer that gun? I know mine will shoot it, just not familiar w/ yours??? Also, you may want to try a heavier bullet, I'm shooting 270 but may try a bit bigger (worried about bullet tumble on lighter bullet to heavy powder...


 
The max load for this rifle is 150 grains Pyrodex pellets, or 120 grains with black powder. I had no pellets, so I tried 120 grain loads at first (I used Wano PP black powder, equivalent to 2F powder).

I found this online and sure I read it in my owner manuel. However, I will double check it. I just started using 150 this year.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

The 209 primer is not the best for accuracy at 200 yards. Some weapons will do alright but many people have found that if you buy a breech plug made for a standard pistol primer that the ignition is more unifrom and therefore you will get better accuracy. Another option is to buy Winchester black powder primers in 209. If you are not shooting beyond 100 yds. it wont make much difference to you, unless you want extreme accuracy. Heay bullets are a must. Hope this helps.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I drilled my breech plug a very small amount larger a few years back. Made a big difference.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I drilled my breech plug a very small amount larger a few years back. Made a big difference.


I thought about doing that to mine, kinda hard ta believe a 700+ black powder rifle
has a breach w/ a tennie-tiny ignition hole!!!! Then I thought about do I really want to do this to a ProHunter?????


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

You are not supposed to drill out when using pellet powder. This does put a lot of stress on your plug. guess where your face is. Good luck.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Jason. What kind of problem are you having maybe I can help you.


----------

